# My Website?



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

There has recently been alot of posts regarding websites, so I thought I would put mine on the stand for critique.

I didnt spend alot of money on it; had a friend design the basic layout and do the "on page" SEO, while i wrote the text.

I'm working on a portfolio; while kicking myself in the arse for not having been taking pictures of past work, before I decided to do this full-time on my own. 6 years of doing side work and painting for a boarding school I could of had some nice pictures. 

Live and Learn

Anyway, I always like honesty

http://hudsonqualitypainting.com/


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

HQP2005 said:


> Anyway, I always like honesty
> 
> http://hudsonqualitypainting.com/


HONESTY ??? You're in the wrong place 











Seriously, not too shaby. Unpretentious, simple, easy to navigate. 

The home page pic is nice. Although not my "taste" in colors, the green walls and earth tone pillows do compliment the brown of the bottom half well. It flows.

I like the yellow colonial but not the brown house with the ladders. My personal preference is to show completed project pix instead of work in progress (PERSONAL preference)

Can you visit homes that you've done in the past and take some photos ? And there is the general feeling that if you have shots that are a "valid representation" of the type of work you do, it is not a sin to have pix of houses you did not actually do. Just make sure you have appropriate permissions. 

I think your site works. I like the simple layout. You will notice as you progress in this business that you will see other sites that you lust after. Take notes and after awhile you will have a good idea of how to improve yours more to YOUR liking. 


OH, and change your last name. Kids will tease you :whistling2:  :yes: 

(but you prolly already know that :thumbsup: 

- and you know I'm just having fun)


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Your site looks like the few in this thread. 

Pat


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Sep 8, 2009)

PatsPainting said:


> Your site looks like the few in this thread.
> 
> Pat


If I had a dollar for everytime I've seen that green living room layout on a contractors website. :whistling2:


----------



## JEPaints (Mar 28, 2012)

I like it


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

PatsPainting said:


> Your site looks like the few in this thread.
> 
> Pat




but thanks for showing me that


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

oooops,

back to the stock photo page 

Matthew, I'd give you one of mine, but they all feature WALLPAPER :whistling2:


----------



## HQP2005 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Bill,

Thanks for the feed back. :thumbsup:

I'm glad you used the word "unpretentious", cause thats what I wanted to achieve. The Competition in my area seems to be a couple high end companies that do the million dollar homes (with the logoed vans and matching whites) and a few "local guys" who have been here their whole life and do very little advertisng. So im trying to fit myself somewhere in the middle.

As I said, Its just a starter site, and in fairness to the designer, she used only what was available to her on "Web Site Tonight". So duplicates are to be expected I guess.

I agree with you about the pic of the "cabin". I thought it made a good before/after picture. But im gonna replace it with one thats competed.

As far as the colors. My (limited) experience has been that its usually the women of the house that wants the painting done (particularly interior)and is who i end up working with mostly, even if its the man of the house that asks all the questions during the bid process. So I asked the designer to come up with something that would appeal to both sexes. I dont know if that was achieved, but.... The problem I have with the brown is it doesnt translate very well on laptop screens and older monitors, it appears duller than if you look at it on a nice LCD.

anyway, thanks for the feedback


----------

